# Piebald 8pt



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I had this deer on my game camera at another feeder but I have not seen him until I moved a feeder to a new location. The first time I seen him in person my heart pounded and he came within 45 yards. The next morning I sat in my tripod with my TC pistol and I had him at 15 at one point and he was at the feeder for over an hour but I could not shot him due to not having my bow. I let my son take it to shoot a doe. I hunted three more days and never seen him again. Well I did get a shot at him. What do y'all think. 




























Sorry about the bad iPhone pics.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome, I love unususal deer...congrats my friend.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Cool! Don't tell the folks in Wisconsin. They are all over some guy up there that shot a semi-albino...


----------



## Craig01 (Oct 26, 2012)

Will make a very nice mount.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

full body mount .....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome. Tell the folks in wisconsin to buzz off. Someone woulda killed him or the yotees woulda had a feast after old age. Good job bud.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am all about shooting the different looking deer. He is going to make an awesome mount.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats! Beautiful deer.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking buck, Congrats!


----------

